
Google Was Willing to Beat Facebook’s $19B Offer for WhatsApp - _pius
https://www.theinformation.com/Google-Was-Willing-to-Beat-Facebook-s-19-Billion-Offer-for-WhatsApp?token=f097e3558193e66e47ba485d0277c91f
======
herbig
Not going to subscribe to read the whole thing. Just Googled the issue to find
more info.

